# Wallpaper machen, mit oder ohne?



## bustma (26. November 2002)

HI!

Also ich habe mich mit Photoshop (7) schon sehr gut angefreundet.Ich habe sehr viele tutorials von hier und anderen seiten gemacht und das programm verstanden.

Jetzt habe ich mal richtig Bock ein geiles Wallpaper zu machen, aber wie mache ich es am besten wie macht ihr es?

1.Macht ihr einfach los oder downloaded ihr euch erst ein paar bilder zum thema?
2.Downloaded ihr euch vorher schriftarten oder wie?
3.Wie ist euer ablauf?erst hintergrund, oder erst den text, erst 3d oder einfach durcheinander?
4.wieviele ebenen habt ihr dann, wenn es fertig ist?

%) Danke schonmal und noch viel spaß %) 

PHOTOSHOP RULEZ!

viele grüße Julius


----------



## Johnny (26. November 2002)

Also schöne Resultate entstehen bei mir manchmal, wenn ich so ziemlich alle Filter anwende  Natürlich vorher mit einem Hintergrund bzw. Bild.

Das musst du für dich einfach mal ausprobieren. Es gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. November 2002)

> 1.Macht ihr einfach los oder downloaded ihr euch erst ein paar bilder zum thema?


nein, entweder schiess ich sie selber oder gar nicht


> 2.Downloaded ihr euch vorher schriftarten oder wie?


nein, hab so einige "schöne" die ich nutze, falls schrift überhaut drin sein muss


> 3.Wie ist euer ablauf?erst hintergrund, oder erst den text, erst 3d oder einfach durcheinander?


erst den hintergrund, 3d wenig und schrift wenn überhaupt erst zum schluss



> 4.wieviele ebenen habt ihr dann, wenn es fertig ist?


zwischen 20 und 70


----------



## Precog (26. November 2002)

20-70? 
o o,
ich glaub, ich muss noch gaanz
schön viel dazulernen...

victork


----------



## Mythos007 (26. November 2002)

also ich downloade mir immer die Hintergrundbilder von
shadowness haue dann einen Filter drüber und behaupte
das ich dieses Bild ganz alleine erstellt hätte ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *also ich downloade mir immer die Hintergrundbilder von
> shadowness haue dann einen Filter drüber und behaupte
> das ich dieses Bild ganz alleine erstellt hätte ... *



:-(


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (26. November 2002)

Neu auf tutorials.de: Der Wallpaper fake contest


----------



## freekazoid (27. November 2002)

ich mach zwar keine wallpapers, aber eine meinung dazu hab ich auch so 



> 1.Macht ihr einfach los oder downloaded ihr euch erst ein paar bilder zum thema?
> 2.Downloaded ihr euch vorher schriftarten oder wie?
> 3.Wie ist euer ablauf?erst hintergrund, oder erst den text, erst 3d oder einfach durcheinander?
> 4.wieviele ebenen habt ihr dann, wenn es fertig ist?



Kommt drauf an. Wenn du n Badenixen-BG haben willst kannste den jetzt wohl schlecht selbst im garten schiessen.
Nein. Habe ein paar gute Schriften.
Zerst Hintergrund, dann Type. Bloss nicht durcheinander.
Ich versuch eigentlich immer alles möglichst übersichtlich zu lassen, aber wenns dann fertig ist hab ich so etwa 5 ebenensetz à je etwa 5-10 layers drin.
so das wars in etwa. gute nacht alle zusammen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. November 2002)

> 1.Macht ihr einfach los oder downloaded ihr euch erst ein paar bilder zum thema?
> 2.Downloaded ihr euch vorher schriftarten oder wie?
> 3.Wie ist euer ablauf?erst hintergrund, oder erst den text, erst 3d oder einfach durcheinander?
> 4.wieviele ebenen habt ihr dann, wenn es fertig ist?



zu 1) Je nach gewünschtem Ziel , abner da ich meist mit Collagen was mache, lade ich mir vorher Bilder herunter oder erkaufe Sie mir...

zu 2) Schriften lade ich selten zusätzlich runter, da ich die klassischen Schriften, die mir gefallen bereits besitze...

zu 3) ich beginne grundsätzlich mit den Bildern und füge dann zu guter Letzt die Schrift ein...

zu 4) im Durchschnitt zwischen 100 - 150 ( mit Hilfe von Ebenensätzen ) teils auch getrennt in mehrewren Dateien...


----------



## subzero (29. November 2002)

LOL @ MYTHOS...LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

gute strategie...werde ich demnächst auchma verfolgen 

aber zu dem wallpaper....ich denke du soltest vorher kurz drüber nach denken was du machen willst: grunge?ineinader kopierte fotos?...bla und blupp

dann sollteste wissen wofür du das bild machst... (das etscheidet ja schon vielleicht deine farbwahl....weil wenn du die ganze zeit dafor sitzen musst..kann es ja nich knall gelb sein 

ansonsten....ich mein wenne noch nich so der "PS-King" bist wie Mythos (LOL? filter drüber feddich) würde ich vielleicht mich auf anderen page ma um gucken...und versuchen dich davon inspirieren zu lassen....
ich mein ...und wenne nich weiß wie was geht...  gibt ja hier im forum ne ziemlich umfangreiche suchfunktion... 

aso..und wegen den 20-70 ebeneb...wieso was dazu lenren....
du packst jeden einzelnen strich/punkt/brush/oda was weiß ich auf eine andere ebene....dann kommste sehr schnell auf 20-70 ebenen....


----------

